
Show HN: Automatically turn a major song into minor and hear how it sounds - davec
http://www.hooktheory.com/blog/automatically-turn-a-major-song-into-minor-and-hear-how-it-sounds/
======
cnanders
Here are a couple pop songs from the last 10 years originally written in major
that I think sound pretty neat in the minor mode. (Once on the song page, need
to click the "Key" button to put into a new mode)

”Someone Like You” by Adele [put in to minor mode]
[https://www.hooktheory.com/theorytab/view/adele/someone-
like...](https://www.hooktheory.com/theorytab/view/adele/someone-like-you)

”Baby” by Justin Bieber [put into minor mode]
[https://www.hooktheory.com/theorytab/view/justin-
bieber/baby](https://www.hooktheory.com/theorytab/view/justin-bieber/baby)

”Yellow” by Coldplay [put into minor mode]
[https://www.hooktheory.com/theorytab/view/coldplay/yellow#ve...](https://www.hooktheory.com/theorytab/view/coldplay/yellow#verse)

Can anyone find any other cool ones?

